# Horse Shows in Alberta



## Alvesta (Jan 13, 2013)

I noticed a thread from quite a while back that started with someone asking about shows in Alberta. Not many were mentioned, and this one wasn't, so I thought I'd post. This is a great show in Alberta. I've copied and pasted the general information from the Wild Rose Show's facebook page (www.facebook.com/WildRoseShow):

The Wild Rose Welsh & Open Pony Show is a great show with a variety of classes (many double judged) including the following:
- a large Welsh halter division
- open halter classes
- Produce of Dam and Get of Sire classes
- SportPony division (with qualifier classes for the NASPR finals)
- Model Hunter division
- dressage classes
- ridden trail classes
- driving classes
- Western, English, & Hunter riding classes
- miscellaneous ridden classes
- a great kid's division with a costume class, in-hand trail (also great for the adults), showmanship, and lots of youth riding classes

The Westerner Park facilities offer wonderful amenities:
- nice, cool, and quality stabling
- wash racks 
- the classes take place in a large, covered, outdoor sand arena
- warm up rings
- great concession for exhibitors' convenience
- plenty of free parking
- bleachers for the audience

Our 2013 Wild Rose Welsh & Open Pony Show dates:

WILD ROSE SHOW #1: June 22 and 23
WILD ROSE SHOW #2: August 9, 10, 11


----------

